# Statesville Haunted Prison



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

Located in Crest Hill, IL its one of two professional Haunts I have been to it was rated one of the best Haunted Houses in the Chicago area. So I went there and it completely sucked. There props had dust covering them like they had been left untouched since they were brought there 10 or 15 years ago Thats a problem that could easily be solved by dusting or spraying down with a water mist. There were too many actors and too many animatronics. THey needed to go back to the basics more of applying to your senses and taking them away. There is a ton of room for improvement there and they have the budget to do that

www.statesville.org 
thats there site.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

A friend of mine went to one up by Chicago, and he said it was really scary. I'll try to find out what it was. It wasn't Statesville.

I often thing that the pro haunts have too many actors.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Chisox you're not too far from an IL haunt I really want to see which is the Raven's Grin Inn in Mt Carroll. Everything I've heard about the place sounds really cool and in the off season when you go it's usually just the owner there (reputed to be a certified lunatic and consummate showman who needs no actors), you can book your private group for a showtime and it might last an hour and a half. No huge masses of actors and no masses of animatronics (even during the Halloween season, from what I've heard). Ever seen it?


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

My friends and i were going to go to Statesville and everyone backed out good thing. I went to Dungeons of doom last year at the Lake county fair grounds and i was happy with that one. Only bad thing i can say about any haunted house is that they push to many people through at a time so the people up front get scared but the people in the back no something is coming or the actors are returning to their hiding places and don't even scare you.


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

I also heard of a place in Hammond, Indiana that was an apartment building turned into Haunted House that the actors are allowed to tackle you in it. I'll look in to it more.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Monster Mosh?


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

The one in Hammond Indiana is called Reapers Realm. I drive by it every day on my way to work.


----------

